# Shredded Paper Bedding



## Burgundian Mercenary (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Guys. I was wondering if anyone has any experience of using shredded paper as bedding? I've heard of it before, but don't know anyone who's tried it. I've been offered shredded paper from an office building, and though I can't take it (my horse is at full livery), I was thinking of passing the offer to a friend who's DIY. Anybody know of any pros/cons? All suggestions gratefully received .


----------



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

I actually heard about using it in my magazine The Horse, which is an Equine health magazine. They said that its a good bedding because its good for the environment and gives another life to used paper. You can also put it in compost, they said. I'd be all for it if I knew I'd always have enough! We go through a lot of shred at our office, but we have a deal with the Boy Scouts to come pick it up. The only con I could think of is that it would probably fall apart easily when they pee on it, unlike sawdust which holds together a little better. So for the sake of stall cleaning, it might be a pain in the butt. But I have no experience with it, so I'm just guessing since paper gets flimpsy and gross when wet. I've always used sawdust, as does the barn where I board and any other place I've been to around here, so I don't really have experience with any other bedding. Just my crappy .02 cents. LOL Of course if you are getting it for free, that's pretty sweet because you can't beat free!!


----------



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

*Shredded paper as bedding...?*

I know one person who has done this and I saw it myself. People say that it is good for the environment because it is recycling used paper, but if you have a stall pig I do not suggest this practice. It can get very messy. Even if your horse is not a stall pig (my friend's wasn't), I do not think it is a good idea either. After the horse uses the restroom just a few times, whether it is 1 or 2, it becomes a mess. The paper gets all soggy from the urine and it does not hold moisture or smell well at all. Everyone at my ranch uses wood shavings or sawdust. Some have even used straw hay, but that gets smelly fast and is a nightmare to clean up. Of all things to use, I highly support wood shavings. Cedar smells amazing, it causes no harm to the horse, and it holds moisture very well. Good luck!?


----------



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

That's what I was guessing would happen. I wouldn't imagine that it would absorb smell very well like sawdust/wood shavings does.


----------



## Burgundian Mercenary (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, guys. I'll probably pass up the offer and let them recycle the paper in the usual way.:wink:


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I used it for a little while. I didn't like it. It was kinda a pain.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

It was a complete mess when I used it for my little chickens... I couldn't imagine it for larger animals. I think I'd pass too..


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a couple of friends who have used it, thought theres was shredded phonebooks. They LOVED it! They say it fluffs up so much better than shavings, and when the horse pees, the paper clumps up around it like kitty litter does. If we were able to find any around where I live I would buy some in a heartbeat. They also said that while per bag it is more expensive, it lasts much longer than shavings and you don't have to put as many bags in the stall.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i perfer shavings i don`t use a lot of shavings thought because we have stall mats.


----------



## dstrack (Apr 7, 2009)

I find it much better than shavings and several studies have recommended it over shavings as well. Easy to clean, you use less and it is more absorbent. Better yet, many cheap or free sources available.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Very messy.

When it blows around - the property looks like - YUCK.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

i don`t like that it smells and sticks to a horse that lays down a lot


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Personally, I dont like paper bedding. 
Pros: Its very inexpensive.
Cons: You have to use a lot of it for a comfortable bed... and it blows around all over your barn. 

Heehee this is one thing I actually learned in Pony Club, not real life... but everyone elses responses seem to back up mine


----------



## webdawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Both my horses get messy in thier stalls. I've tried paper and shavings and they both became a mess to clean up so I switched to all purpose sand. It's easy to scoop, dries out really fast and the horses love to lay in it during the summer months when it gets really hot.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

The only thing about sand is that you have to be sure not to feed off of the ground.
Otherwise your horse is at risk for ingesting sand and getting sand colic


----------



## webdawg (Jun 17, 2007)

They never eat in their stalls, but being that we are in Arizona and the ground everywhere is pretty sanding we feed them out of a bin and give them Psyllium once a month for 7 days. The sand in their stalls is just thicker that in their corrals.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I havent heard how well it works, but i have heard from a few people that do use it, that if you used paper with certain dyes in it, it will stain your horse when they lay in the wet spots. So if you have a white or any light colored horse, DONT USE IT! haha


----------



## chocolatecreekstables (Apr 14, 2010)

I have been using peat moss for a couple of years and it is great. It absorbs better than anything else and NO SMELL---EVER. It's really cheap in the fall. Last year I bought all that WalMart had left for less than half price.  You barely lose any when you muck the stalls. I've been thinking about mixing in some shredded paper because I have access to tons of it for free. I'll let you know how that works.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

type straw chopper into ebay,the ones with the honda petrol engine i have one,and it chops paper up great will try to put a pic up


----------

